# Alternative to LibreOffice



## knightjp (Jul 25, 2022)

Recently tried to install Libreoffice on my system and realized that it was not available in the binary packages. I tried "pkg install libreoffice" and got an error. 
Is there another Office suite? I tried "pkg search office" and didn't find anything that I would recognize like OpenOffice, etc.


----------



## 3301 (Jul 25, 2022)

Not sure what version of FreeBSD you're using. On 13.1 (and probably on 13 and 12) libreoffice is available. What kind of error are you getting?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 25, 2022)

knightjp said:


> Is there another Office suite? I tried "pkg search office" and didn't find anything that I would recognize like OpenOffice, etc.


Searching for things is usually easier to do on the http://www.freshports.org website.


----------



## CuatroTorres (Jul 25, 2022)

Alternatives are discussed there.









						editors/libreoffice exits with signal 11
					

Following the most recent pkg upgrade a number of applications simply stopped working and some produce core dumps when started.  The one that is causing the most inconvenience is libreoffice.  I infer that the problem lies not in Libreoffice itself but in some sort of necessary system library as...




					forums.freebsd.org


----------



## wolffnx (Jul 25, 2022)

no long time ago there is 
	
	



```
apache openoffice
```
 in packages , I got that version installed ,now is removed from packages and ports


----------



## PMc (Jul 25, 2022)

wolffnx said:


> no long time ago there is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not to my knowledge:






						openoffice-4 « editors - ports - FreeBSD ports tree
					






					cgit.freebsd.org
				




The problem is rather, it doesn’t build anymore - at least I wasn't able to rebuild it of 2022Q3. The problem is, it links with devel/boost-libs - and that one was recently updated to require compilation with c++11. Openoffice, however, compiles with gcc++98. 
There is a bundled older version of boost-libs, but that didn't compile for other reasons.


----------



## zirias@ (Jul 25, 2022)

editors/libreoffice looks healthy. There's also a table with available packages. As I can see, it's at least available for all the tier-1 archs of all supported FreeBSD releases.


----------



## knightjp (Jul 25, 2022)

Yesterday, I was trying to install Libreoffice. However today, "pkg install libreoffice" and it is working. Not sure what happened there.


----------

